

Show HN: babble.ly, revokable URL's for phone numbers - Yoms
http://babble.ly

======
Yoms
<http://babble.ly/> allows users to generate links for their phone numbers.
When the link is clicked, babble.ly connects both parties.

Share the link anywhere, and when you're done with a link, revoke it.

